# Electric 120V SEPEX DC EV Car Vehicle 37HP Motor !!!!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,239.00*
End Date: Sunday Sep-28-2008 18:10:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,239.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

